# How to mount a USB flash drive just to see memories.



## judd (Oct 7, 2020)

I have a pendrive/usb with NTFS and cannot mount it on FreeBSD to view photos, videos, etc. 


```
# lsblk
DEVICE MAJ:MIN SIZE TYPE LABEL MOUNT
da2 0:166 29G MBR - -
  <FREE> -:- 993K - -
  da2s1 0:167 29G ntfs - -
  <FREE> -:- 832K - -
```


```
# usbconfig
ugen0.7: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (200mA)
```


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address Size Name
1 50 0xffffffff80200000 2448f20 kernel
 2 2 0xffffffff82649000 a5b8 opensolaris.ko
 3 1 0xffffffff82654000 3a99a8 zfs.ko
 4 1 0xffffffff82f11000 f2af8 nvidia-modeset.ko
 5 1 0xffffffff83004000 122b020 nvidia.ko
 6 2 0xffffffff84230000 3df60 linux.ko
 7 3 0xffffffff8426e000 31a8 linux_common.ko
 8 1 0xffffffff84272000 dc04 if_rtwn_usb.ko
 9 1 0xffffffff84280000 18490 rtwn.ko
10 1 0xffffffff84299000 18a0 uhid.ko
11 1 0xffffffff8429b000 2928 ums.ko
12 1 0xffffffff8429e000 1aa0 wmt.ko
13 1 0xffffffff842a0000 970 pflog.ko
14 1 0xffffffff842a1000 32830 pf.ko
15 1 0xffffffff842d4000 acf mac_ntpd.ko
16 1 0xffffffff842d5000 fcf0 fuse.ko
```

Thank you as always.


----------



## ekvz (Oct 7, 2020)

I think you'll have to use sysutils/fusefs-ntfs for this.


----------



## judd (Oct 7, 2020)

ekvz said:


> I think you'll have to use sysutils/fusefs-ntfs for this.




```
Message from fusefs-libs-2.9.9_1:

--
Install the fuse kernel module to use this port.
=====
Message from fusefs-ntfs-2017.3.23:

--
NTFS-3G has been installed, for information, known issues and how to report
bugs see the FreeBSD README:

/usr/local/share/doc/ntfs-3g/README.FreeBSD



Also see the official README (but has some Linux specific parts).
```


Then create the following symlink:
`$ ln -s `which ntfs-3g` /usr/sbin/mount_ntfs-3g`

And add the appropriate line to /etc/fstab: the filesystem should be "ntfs-3g"
instead of "ntfs", and the additional "late" parameter is required. Example:

```
/dev/ad4s1              /wxp            ntfs-3g rw,late         0       0
```


```
# ln -s `which ntfs-3g` /usr/sbin/mount_ntfs-3g
ln: /usr/sbin/mount_ntfs-3g: File exists
```
But there is no way to mount it "you are not allowed to mount it" → I did my best to be able to assemble it

.




# dmesg

```
ugen0.6: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0> at usbus0
umass1 on uhub0
umass1: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 5> on usbus0
umass1: SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0xc000
umass1:7:1: Attached to scbus7
da1 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
da1: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 PMAP> Removable Direct Access SPC-2 SCSI device
da1: Serial Number C860008863FCED113A0E0007
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: 29774MB (60978816 512 byte sectors)
da1: quirks=0x3<NO_SYNC_CACHE,NO_6_BYTE>
ugen0.6: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0> at usbus0 (disconnected)
umass1: at uhub0, port 9, addr 5 (disconnected)
da1 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
da1: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 PMAP> s/n C860008863FCED113A0E0007 detached
(da1:umass-sim1:1:0:0): Periph destroyed
umass1: detached
interface fusefs.1 already present in the KLD 'fuse.ko'!
linker_load_file: /boot/kernel/fusefs.ko - unsupported file type
interface fusefs.1 already present in the KLD 'fuse.ko'!
linker_load_file: /boot/kernel/fusefs.ko - unsupported file type
ugen0.6: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0> at usbus0
umass1 on uhub0
umass1: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 6> on usbus0
umass1: SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0xc000
umass1:7:1: Attached to scbus7
da1 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
da1: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 PMAP> Removable Direct Access SPC-2 SCSI device
da1: Serial Number C860008863FCED113A0E0007
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: 29774MB (60978816 512 byte sectors)
da1: quirks=0x3<NO_SYNC_CACHE,NO_6_BYTE>
```


----------



## George (Oct 7, 2020)

It looks like some PolicyKit permission error.


----------



## ekvz (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes, i really would try to get it to mount using CLI first before figuring out what's the gui complaining about.


----------



## Lamia (Oct 8, 2020)

Would you want to try dsbmc?


----------



## Lamia (Oct 8, 2020)

FreshPorts -- sysutils/dsbmc-cli: Command-line client for DSBMD
					

dsbmc-cli is a command-line client for DSBMD that provides a simple interface to query information about storage devices, and to send requests to mount, unmount and eject these. Furthermore, it can be used as automounter and autounmounter.




					www.freshports.org


----------



## George (Oct 8, 2020)

So what happens if you type `fstyp /dev/da2s1`, and `ntfs-3g /dev/da2s1 /mnt` at the command line?

The first post suggests that you want to mount da2s1.


----------



## judd (Nov 12, 2020)

I had not been able to solve this issue in 12.1, now in 12.2 and loading the module with the system, adding to the /boot/loader.conf file → `fuse_load="YES"` was solved.



Thank you all and sorry for the late response.


----------

